# Raca Face Canada Kurbelgarnitur = bullshit?



## default (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Hab mir im Dez 2007 nen Commencal Meta 4.1 gekauft mit ner Race Face canada Kurbelgarnitur.

Und: genau diese ist nun schrott. Total verbogen. 
Und das schöne daran ist, dass ich mich nicht daran erinnern kann, irgendwann mit dem Kettenblatt aufgesessen zu sein 

Hab nun als Ersatz ne XT bestellt... sieht zwar nciht so schön aus aber hält hoffentlich länger.

Habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen? Oder geht das Ding nur bei mir kaputt? 

Grüsse
Heike


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Juli 2008)

Hi Heike,

erstmal Hallo im Rocky Forum.

Ich denke Dein Post ist etwas zu undifferenziert als das man da jetzt irgendwas dazu sagen kann.
1) Was für eine RaceFace Kurbel hast Du denn?
2) Ist nun die Kurbel, oder das Kettenblatt verbogen?
3) Auch ich erinnere mich nicht an jede "Feinberührung" - und trotzdem gehen die Sachen kaputt.
4) Eine Kurbel (oder Kettenblatt) verbiegt sich nicht von alleine. Da muss schon Kraft wirken.
5) Wenn Du der Meinung bist da ist was von alleine krum geworden, dann besuch mal Deinen Händler - der kann dann etwas in die Wege leiten.
6) Und final: Ich hab mit meinen Atlas & Diabolus Kurbeln nur beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Einzig bei einer weissen Evolve (DH?! / XC ?!) hab ich das Pedalgewinde rausgerissen - was aber wohl daran lag dass ich das Pedal nicht fest genug gemacht hatte.
Alles in allem also top Kurbeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## default (13. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen!

Das ist ne Race Face Deus X type
Die Kettenblätter sind verbogen, und wohl alle 
Dachte erst nur das grosse, aber die Werkstatt meinte, es sind alle krumm und muss deshalb komplett ausgetauscht werden. 

Aufgesessen bin ich sicher nicht.

Hab vor kurzen mal auf nem Trail nen ca. 0,75 m langen Ast "aufgegabelt"... der steckte mir dann durchs HInterrad bis vor zu den Kettenblättern... kann mir nur vorstellen dass sich dabei evtl was verbogen hat  

Naja, es ist wie es ist.... ... ärgert mich halt, weils ne Menge Kohle ist 

Lg
Heike


----------



## *iceman* (13. Juli 2008)

Was haben die Kettenblätter eigentlich mit der Kurbel zu tun?
Wenn ich nur weil ich mir ein/mehrere Kettenblätter schrotte bzw. verschleiße 'ne neue Kurbel kaufen müsste, dann würde ich mir glaub ich ein neues Hobby suchen. Da wird man ja arm wenns 'ne vernünftige Kurbelgarnitur ist...


----------



## blaubaer (13. Juli 2008)

default schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Und: genau diese ist nun schrott. Total verbogen.
> ...



Du weisst schon dass die kettenblätter auch einzeln erhältlich sind ?!? 

ich fahr schon etliche jahre RaceFace kurbeln, Atlas bis Diabolus, und eigentlich nur solche, aber bis auf paar kleinere selbstverschuldete delikte, wie z.b. fahren ohne rockring, bringt auch schnell mal ein verbogenes oder zahnausfall geplagtes kettenbaltt hervor, hatte ich noch nie was gröberes ...


----------



## default (13. Juli 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Du weisst schon dass die kettenblätter auch einzeln erhältlich sind ?!?



Weiß ich, aber sind ja wohl alle 3 verbogen...


----------



## LuisWoo (13. Juli 2008)

Dass das kleine Kettenblatt verbogen ist scheint eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Und je nach Grad der Verbiegung kann ein guter Mechaniker die Kettenblätter wieder ausrichten. Bremsscheiben biegt man auch wieder gerade bei einem Schlag. Man muss nicht immer gleich neu kaufen. Wie gesagt hängt das aber vom Grad der Verformung ab


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Juli 2008)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> Dass das kleine Kettenblatt verbogen ist scheint eher unwahrscheinlich.
> Und je nach Grad der Verbiegung kann ein guter Mechaniker die Kettenblätter wieder ausrichten. Bremsscheiben biegt man auch wieder gerade bei einem Schlag. Man muss nicht immer gleich neu kaufen. Wie gesagt hängt das aber vom Grad der Verformung ab



mitn bischen Fingerspitzengefühl ist alles möglich  das Problem ist halt die Kettenblätter sind stärker gehärtet als Bremsscheiben und dadurch robuster.


----------



## numinisflo (14. Juli 2008)

Ab 1000 Newtonmeter aufwärts könnte man evtl. alle Kettenblätter verbiegen.  Falls diese Grundvoraussetzung nicht gegeben ist würde ich vermutlich versuchen mit meinem Händler zu kommunizieren.


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2008)

@default

klingt unglaublich, denn ich fahre seit ca 15 jahren ausschließlich Race Face Kurbeln und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit verbogenen Kbs, geschweige denn Kurbeln.
Kannst du nicht mal ein Bild von der verbogenen Kurbel machen? 

3 neue Kbs sind aber immer noch günstiger als eine neue Kurbel 

Was mir die letzten Jahre jedoch aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Kettenblätter schneller verschleißen. Früher konnte ich einen KB-Kit mehrere jahre fahren, inzwischen ist beim mittleren und kleinen nach 1 Jahr Schluß.
Dies könnte natrülich auch daran liegen, dass ich mein bike inzwischen nicht mehr so intensiv warte und pflege, wie ich das damals gemacht habe (Zeitmangel)


----------



## rocsam (14. Juli 2008)

..ich fahre von Deus bis Evolve alle Typen und habe bis auf ein krummes großes Kettenblatt  seit 10Jahren keine Probleme. Der Verschleiß ist allerdings definitiv größer geworden: Ein mittleres KB hält bei mir nur noch max. 3000km... Ein Tribut an die höhere Schaltperformance? Ich erinnere mich aber, dass ein Typ vor ca. zwei Jahren irgendwo hier im Forum mit seiner Deus überhaupt nicht zufrieden war und angeblich eine ganze Serie "schief" zusammengebruzzelt war...müsste man über die Suchmaschine mal rausfinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SAgent (14. Juli 2008)

@default: was willst du für die alte Kurbel incl. Blätter?


----------



## default (14. Juli 2008)

SAgent schrieb:


> @default: was willst du für die alte Kurbel incl. Blätter?



Was würdest denn zahlen?  Was ist UVP? Hab grad keinen Workshop da? 350 EUR?
Ich kenn noch jemand der die Dinger will... was will man mit verbogenen Blättern?  

Laut dem Händler meines Vertrauens (bzw. geringsten Mißtrauens) sind alle 3 Kettenblätter futsch... Foto kann ich erst morgen oder so machen, weil das Bike nicht bei mir steht. Das grosse ist def. verbogen... ich konnte keinen Gang mehr fahren ohne dass die Kette am Umwerfer gestreift ist... Das hab sogar ich gesehen dass das geeiert hat. 
Bei den anderen beiden hab ich nun nicht unbedingt was gesehen, was aber nix heißen mag  

Ich hatte auch erst ein Ersatzblatt (44er) bestellt, aber der Cheffe meinte dann, als ich das Rad zum montieren brachte, dass ich mir das sparen kann da alles verbogen ist :-( 

Aber ich geh nun mal nicht davon aus, dass der mich verarschd hat.

Oder soll ich das Zeug mal an Shock Thearpy schicken? 
Aber die werden halt auch sagen, dass das Fremdeinwirkung war und sie nix machen können, oder?  Vielleicht hab ich s ja auch einfach nur krummgetreten weil ich so viel Kraft hab :-D

LG

Ach ja, ich hab letzte Woche wegen was anderem mit Shock Therapy telefoniert und das mit meinen Kettenblätter erzählt und der war dann wenig überrasht und meitne dann, das läge daran, dass das  halt nur 4-Loch Blätter sind und die deswegen nicht so stabil sind und blabla. Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich damit nicht wirklich aus, mir kann man viel erzählen. Nervig ist nur, dass jeder was anders erzählt :-(


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2008)

default schrieb:


> Aber ich geh nun mal nicht davon aus, dass der mich verarschd hat.
> 
> Oder soll ich das Zeug mal an Shock Thearpy schicken?
> Aber die werden halt auch sagen, dass das Fremdeinwirkung war und sie nix machen können, oder?
> ...



hmmm...man weiß es nicht...klingt unglaublich, dass jemand 3 Blätter verbiegen soll und davon noch nichtmal etwas mitbekommt! Großes Blatt lass ich mir gefallen...das geht schnell mal!, beim mittleren wird´s schon schwer...hatte ich glaube ich noch nie, geschweige denn beim kleinen Blatt!

vielleicht hast du wirklich eine dieser Kurbeln die auffällig waren! Ich würde mal bei Bike-Action nachfragen....Shock therapy macht doch gar kein Race Face!!


----------



## default (14. Juli 2008)

THBiker schrieb:


> hmmm...man weiß es nicht...klingt unglaublich, dass jemand 3 Blätter verbiegen soll und davon noch nichtmal etwas mitbekommt! Großes Blatt lass ich mir gefallen...das geht schnell mal!, beim mittleren wird´s schon schwer...hatte ich glaube ich noch nie, geschweige denn beim kleinen Blatt!
> 
> vielleicht hast du wirklich eine dieser Kurbeln die auffällig waren! Ich würde mal bei Bike-Action nachfragen....Shock therapy macht doch gar kein Race Face!!



Vielleicht ist auch die Kurbel verbogen und deshalb eiert alles?  Weiss auch nimmer sooooooooo genau was mir der erzählt hat. Ich werd morgen nochmal genau nachfragen 

Shock Therapy macht seit kurzem den Vertrieb von Commencal... Und an meinem Commencal ist ja das Race Face zeug verbaut, also sollten die sich doch auch auskennen, oder nicht? 

Ahhhhhhhh, eigentlich will  ich doch einfach nur auf mein Rad sitzen und fahren.... 

Greetz!

@THBiker / Pfälzer: bin am WE auch in der Pfalz... in St. Martin mit der Bike Academy :-D


----------



## THBiker (14. Juli 2008)

default schrieb:


> Shock Therapy macht seit kurzem den Vertrieb von Commencal... Und an meinem Commencal ist ja das Race Face zeug verbaut, also sollten die sich doch auch auskennen, oder nicht?



Nööö...die klären das auch nur mit Bike Action 




default schrieb:


> @THBiker / Pfälzer: bin am WE auch in der Pfalz... in St. Martin mit der Bike Academy :-D



Oh wer macht das Camp? Wenn der Daniel Schäfer dabei ist, sagst nen Gruß ...wenn ich Leute zusammen bekomme mache ich bei dem dieses Jahr auch noch´n Freeride Camp war letztes Jahr schon bei ihm...war echt klasse! Naja und dann hast du noch die Pfälzer Trails...was willst du mehr


----------



## default (15. Juli 2008)

Weiß nicht genau wer das Camp macht! 
Kann dir am Montag mehr sagen! 
Aber ich freu mich schon 

Mein Bike ist nun auch wieder fahrtauglich!

Es ist wohl der 4-Arm aufnehmer verbogen.

Im Intenet hab ich gesehen, dass Race Face wohl lebenslange Garantie gibt. Stand hier

Ich hab die grad mal angemailt... mal schauen, was passiert.

Grüsse
Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. Juli 2008)

default schrieb:


> Weiß nicht genau wer das Camp macht!
> Kann dir am Montag mehr sagen!
> Aber ich freu mich schon
> 
> ...




also wenn die Spyder verbogen ist, dann gehe ich mal von einem Materialfehler aus da solltest du Ersatz bekommen! Ich glaub das geht auch gut bei BikeAction!
Dass das dein Dealer nicht gesehen hat, ist´n ziemliches Stück ...hoffe du hast die neue Kurbel noch nicht gekauft 

dann mal viel Spaß in der Pfalz  und vor allem schönes Wetter


----------



## default (16. Juli 2008)

Klar hab ich die neue Kurbel (XT) schon gekauft.
Mit was soll ich sonst am Wochenende fahern? 
Und mit nem kaputten Bike will ich auch nicht an Gardasee.

Falls ich ne neue RaceFaceKurbelgarnitur bekomme, verkauf ich die halt bei ebay oder sag meinem Händler, er soll mir das Geld geben oder wie auch immer. 

Ich berichte, sobald ich mehr weiß.
Muss das Ding nun erstmal einschicken (vermutilch über den Händler)...denke, das ganze zieht sich noch ein paar Wochen hin.... 

Grüsse


----------



## default (20. Juli 2008)

@THBiker:
Bin nun vom Camp zurück. Bin beim Daniel Schäfer in der Gruppe gefahren. War echt sehr geil! Nen Gruß hab ich natürlich nicht gesagt - oder hätte er deinen Nicname gekannt?


----------



## sepp30 (20. Juli 2008)

hallo
fahre auch so eine kurbel (ca. 3 jahre alt), und mußte nun feststellen, das die verbindung karbelarm-kurbelwellen auf der linken seite einen riß hat, bin aber nicht strecken gefahren die ich mit der xt nicht auch gefahren bin. gibt`s da ersatz, hab mal was von lebenslanger garantie gehört, meinem kollegen ist die verbindung auf der kettenblattseite zum kurbelarm eingegangen. jetzt soll noch einer sagen, dass das ein super zeug ist.


----------



## THBiker (21. Juli 2008)

default schrieb:


> @THBiker:
> Bin nun vom Camp zurück. Bin beim Daniel Schäfer in der Gruppe gefahren. War echt sehr geil! Nen Gruß hab ich natürlich nicht gesagt - oder hätte er deinen Nicname gekannt?



...jo, da hast du natürlich Recht! wie hat dir die Pfalz gefallen, wo seid ihr rumgefahren!
ich bekomme wohl keine leute zusammen um nen Freeridetrip bei Daniel zu buchen ...naja dann nächstes Jahr!

Was macht deine Kurbel? Hast du schon ne neue bekommen?


----------



## default (21. Juli 2008)

sepp30 schrieb:


> hallo
> fahre auch so eine kurbel (ca. 3 jahre alt), und mußte nun feststellen, das die verbindung karbelarm-kurbelwellen auf der linken seite einen riß hat, bin aber nicht strecken gefahren die ich mit der xt nicht auch gefahren bin. gibt`s da ersatz, hab mal was von lebenslanger garantie gehört, meinem kollegen ist die verbindung auf der kettenblattseite zum kurbelarm eingegangen. jetzt soll noch einer sagen, dass das ein super zeug ist.



Du musst dich an deinen Händler wenden und der managed alles weitere mit BikeAction. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## default (21. August 2008)

Ich bekomm ne neue Kurbel 
Weiß nur noch nicht, was ich damit mach 

Grüssle

Heike


----------



## default (31. August 2008)

Halllöle, 
ich schon wieder 

Die Kurble ist inzwischen da, aber es ist keine Deus x type, sondern eine Evolve XC geliefert worden. Kommentarlos.

Ist dieses Kurbel gleichwertig?
Bei der  Deus x type ist der empf VK 299 EUR, bei der Evolve 219 EUR. 

Wie gesagt, ich hab nun schon die XT montiert und werde die wohl dranlassen. Was denkt ihr, bekomm ich bei Ebay für die evolve?  Oder wo verkauf ich das Ding am besten? 

Grüsse

Heike


----------



## Ikonoklast (31. August 2008)

Lass dich nicht verarschen, schick die Kurbel direkt wieder zu Bikeaction und besteh auf deine Deus.
Zum Thema mit dem gerissenen Zeugs, das ist immer noch eine Leichtbaukurbel, da kann das schonmal passieren.


----------



## default (20. September 2008)

Jehlebikes (also dort wo ich das Bike gekauft habe) ignoriert meine Mails.
Die Mails gingen auch alle in Kopie an Bikeaktion, auch von dieser Seite keine Reaktion.

Ich werde mich nun mal schriflich beschweren und mir rechtliche Schritte vorbehalten. 

Verarschen lassen will ich mich wirklich nicht! 
Und wenn man auf Mails nicht antwortet, finde ich das auch nicht die feine englische Art.

Was lernt man daraus? 
Kaufe nie ein Rad in einem Laden, der auch Waschmaschinen verkauft  
Auch  dann nicht, wenn der Preis stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (21. September 2008)

also ne evolve im austausch gegen deus...das wäre so als wenn commmencal dir nen aldi-cyco-rahmen schickt wenn deiner brechen sollte  

finale frist setzen, das ganze schriftlich und darin den rechstverdreher ankündigen...auf einmal sind wieder alle wie mit zauberhand zu erreichen  

für die verarsche sollte ja fast noch ein zuckerl rausspringen 

aber ganz verkneifen kann ichs mir nicht: geiz ist halt nicht geil, sondern öfter mal ärgerlich...


----------



## default (9. Oktober 2008)

@santacruza:

also jehle bikes irgnoriert mein einschreiben 
ich geb denen nun noch ne woche und ruf dann mal an. 
aber ehrlich gesagt wird mir das ganze grad zu blöd. grrrrrr.

wohnst du in FFM? 

lg


----------



## haural (10. November 2008)

Hat zwar nichts mit dem bisher behandelten Fehler zu tun, betrifft trotzdem aber beschädigte RF Kurbeln.

Habe mir kürzlich eine gebrauchte Deus hier im BM gekauft. Sah soweit eigentlich i.O. aus. Beim montieren ging Antriebsseite aber schon sehr leicht auf die Welle, im Prinzip hab ich nicht viel Dremo gebraucht. Nach ca. 5 km fahrt habe ich gemerkt, dass was nicht ganz passt. Bei genauer Untersuchung dann festgestellt, dass der Kurbelarm Antriebsseite am äusseren Ende ca. 1 cm wackelt. 

Wieder demoniert, aber keine offensichtlichen Beschädigungen festgestellt. Nun probeweise alle Kombinationen mit meiner Evolve montiert. Und zu meinem Erstaunen ist nur die Kombi Deus links / Deus rechts nicht fest. Alle anderen, also Evolve links / Deus rechts, Deus links / Evolve rechts funktionieren (Evolve / Evolve sowieso). Lassen sich auch nur mit entsprechend Dremo monieren.

Hat jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann? Wie gesagt, offensichtliche Beschädigungen (vor allem an Verzahnung) lassen sich nicht erkennen. Werd da echt nicht schlau draus.


----------



## Dr. Faust (11. November 2008)

Hast Du Dich strikt an die Anleitung gehalten? Z.B. ausreichend Spacer unter die Lagerschalen und auch das abartig hohe Drehmoment der Deus bis fast 70 Nm ausgeschöpft? Ansonsten böte es sich ja für Dich an, den Verkäufer der Kurbel mal zu fragen.


----------



## haural (11. November 2008)

bin mit knapp 70 drauf, es hat mir sogar die eine Schraube komplett zerstört...Sechskant. Die Kurbel lässt sich ja auch nicht an der Welle links/rechts bewegen, so als ob noch Platz zwischen Lagerschale und Kurbel wäre. Nur der Kurbelarm lässt sich aussen ca. 1 cm "verkippen". 

Habe auch alle Spacer Varianten probiert. Wie gesagt, alle anderen Kombinationen funktionieren ja. Der Verkäufer hatte die Kurbel nie montiert, und selbst gebraucht verkauft...ohne Gewähr. Ob er wirklich nichts wusste ist im nachhinein natürlich fraglich.

Bekomme jetzt bald eine Atlas, dann kann ich mal weitere Kombis probieren. Muss es mir auch am WE nochmal genau anschauen. Vielleicht hab ich ja was übersehen.


----------

